# low FSH



## Happy 15 (Jan 21, 2016)

hi all i am new here. I have a baby girl of 4 and 1/2 year old after i am not have period without medicine my AMU is 9.5 pmol ,FSH -2.8 ,Lh,1.0, E2 13 ,Prolictine - 10.5 and TSh is0.64 i am try for second baby since 2013 please advice should i go for IVf or not my MRI says pituitary gland appear normal


----------

